# Transporting Dogs to UK from South Korea via Holland



## el aeroplano

Hello

My brother is returning to the UK after working in South Korea for the past few years. He is a UK citizen and has to return suddenly due to his position being made redundant. He has two small dogs to bring home to UK. The cost of direct flights on a "manifest" to the UK for the dogs is very expensive so he is considering flying them as checked luggage with him and landing at Amsterdam, Schiphol before getting the ferry from Holland to the UK.

Has anybody had recent (post-Brexit) experience of doing this? I have read the government websites for Holland and UK and if I am reading it right then as long as he has all vaccinations (rabies etc), microchip plus tapeworm treatment he should be able to supply a health certificate from his Korean vet and gain entry to both Holland and UK.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------

